# family trip



## Rfortson (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking to plan a family trip. Looking for a state park possibly with a cabin for the family and has to be dog friendly. I'm looking for any help or thought on this. It doesn't have to be a state park just some where nice. In TEXAS from Austin to Dallas to western Louisiana. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Go west to Kerrville Shriner park. My favorite park in Texas. Absolutely gorgeous with lots to do.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We like Shiener too,and make a couple trips a year.I'm not sure if you can have pets in the cabins though.At the camp grounds,they have to be on a leash at all times.There's lots of private cabins around Kerrville.Just stay close enough to run buy Mamasita's and get a peach margarita.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Definitely check the pet policies. Texas State parks do not allow pets in any of their buildings nor do they allow unattended pets at campsites (if you have your own camper/tent).

VRBO has a lot of pet friendly cabin rentals listed.


----------



## Rfortson (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone ever been to north toledo state park? I had that one recommended to me


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

wisslbritches said:


> Definitely check the pet policies. Texas State parks do not allow pets in any of their buildings nor do they allow unattended pets at campsites (if you have your own camper/tent).
> 
> VRBO has a lot of pet friendly cabin rentals listed.


what is VRBO?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Vacation Resorts By Owner It is the largest online vacation property rental site that I am aware of


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

I've been to N. Toledo state park (on La. side) and it is great! We've stayed in the log cabins, and they are the cleanest best bargain I've ever stayed in. There is laundry and a swimming pool, boat ramp, good hiking trails and the town of Zwolie is close by for supplies (food, beer, etc...). Drove through the campsites too...would tent or trailer camp there....very quiet and peaceful too...
Check out the website, and they are on FB too.

OOOooops......check the pet policies...

Highly recommend it!



Rfortson said:


> Anyone ever been to north toledo state park? I had that one recommended to me


----------

